# Wiring Question



## Pansuco1 (Mar 27, 2016)

Hey,

I pretty much finished a full rebuild of a mk3 GTI...then the wrong fuse got put in the wrong place and now I have some burnt wires. I have traced them from the fuse panel back to the rear hatch lock and all in between! So my question is how would I go about replacing the wire? Huge pain in the butt to have to pull the whole wiring harness out...thought would be to find all the burnt wires, pull them from the pins in the back of the fuse box, put new wires in and just run next to the harness...thoughts?

Thanks!!!!!!

rob


----------

